# Peeptoe shoes in winter



## leenybeeny (Dec 15, 2008)

For those of you who have to deal with snow in the winter, what do you do when you want to wear peeptoes?  Do you wear boots and change into your peeptoes in the office?  Do you wear tights with your shoes on dry days?


----------



## jammie (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't wear peep toes during winter. Boots is my favorite and it is the time that I can wear my collection


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 16, 2008)

I only wear them until just before the snow starts falling. The snow banks end up going past my head so there isn't a dry day here. Personally I would just wait until it gets nicer.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

I am in Texas now, so flip flops are year round foot attire ...But when I lived in Ohio ...I never wore open toes if there was snow on the ground.


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 17, 2008)

Wearing open toes with snow just wouldn't work - your tights would be soaked by the time you got to your workplace!

Women are rocking peeptoes with opaques here in London, but then we don't have snow at the moment, it's just coooooold!


----------



## kittykit (Dec 17, 2008)

I wear boots change them with another pair of heels when I'm in the office. I love peep toes but I don't wear them in winter, it's too cold.


----------



## AvantGardeDoll (Dec 17, 2008)

Since I recently moved to Spain from Miami, where 90°F is the average year round temperature, it's been a little tough adjusting to the weather. The coldest it gets in Miami is about 55°F, and that may only be ONE day a year. I would die those days because it would just go from one extreme to the next. 

However, upon moving here, the temperatures lowered at a decent rate which made it easier to adapt to lower temperatures, but my wardrobe was still very summer-ish. Now I have to go out in 0°C/32°F (yeah, had to adjust to that as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and there is no way I would wear peeptoe shoes, even though it doesn't snow here. I have yet to understand how some girls can wear pantyhose with this weather.


----------



## florabundance (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah, I wear mine with tights in wintertime if the occasion calls for it


----------



## jetplanesex (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm almost ALWAYS wearing heels to work, but I live in Colorado and regardless of peeptoes or closed toe, a four inch heel is never stable on ice and wet... so I bust out the old uggs from apartment to car to inside and then sleep my heels on.


----------



## NYDoll88 (Dec 17, 2008)

I think thick, opaque tights always look cute with peep-toes. If it's snowing/raining however, you might wanna wear flats or boots and just change into your cute shoes in the office.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 17, 2008)

I wear peep-toes with tights if its dry. i live in nj and we sometimes get snow but never a lot - it gets cold here though. i like the way they look with dark tights


----------



## Sophi Marie (Dec 17, 2008)

I won't wear Peeptoe shoes for sure. I am more comfortable wearing my fave boots. So there's no chance for Peeptoe for me during cold season.


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 17, 2008)

i live in nj and today i wore my boots into the office and changed into my pumps. i also found a GREAT trendy open toe boots....yup open toe boots. i even wear them to the office. the are kinda like gladiator boots but more covered. and they are super comfy.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

^^ I have a couple pair of the open toe boots too...But then again it's 70 here in the winter


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 18, 2008)

I just don't wear them! I live in Ottawa, Canada and the amount of snow here we get ever winter is ridiculous, don't even get me started on how cold it gets!

Speaking of which we're getting 50 cm of snow tomorrow :/


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks lovlies!  So, screw the peeptoes!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If I really want to wear my cute pumps, I will throw them in a bag and wear by Pajar's into the office then change.  I only started wearing cute shoes recently, so I am new to what the heck I should do in this horrible weather.  Now, I think I need more pairs of boots!!  Any reason is a good one.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, we are supposed to get 20cm tomorrow!  Eek.  I am not looking forward to *that* commute.  I think  I will have to be up at least an hour early.


----------

